# Any Fishable Rivers?



## lunker23

I took some time off next week to just hang out and get some fishing in. With the cold temps lately I'm concerned that everythings iced over. Is there any place still open to get a line in? I usually hit the Rock, but I'm game to head out an hour or so either direction. 
Still looking for my first Steelhead and am determined to get it.


----------



## racetech

Caught my first in the Grand this saturday. First time out, about an hour in. Went back sunday for 3 hours and got skunked lol


----------



## mdogs444

Right now, most are frozen over with small channels to fish in. Temps supposed to get up around 40+ with possible rain by Thursday. If that happens - looks for melt and rain to blow out some water temporarily.


----------



## laynhardwood

After the warm up and everything thaws/ floods once it is normal flow fishing should be fantastic


----------



## racetech

What happens to the fish during a blowout or when the river starts to come down, are they still there? lol


----------



## creekcrawler

Probably only one river that's open right now.
It is neither west side or east side.
Not too far of a ride.

Doesn't have a ton of trout to make you go "wow".
But it has no ice for your bait to slide.
It flows right down the middle, it is Cleveland's pride.


----------



## lunker23

Just seen the weather forecast for later in the week. Hopes this clears out some of the ice so I can get into the water next week. 
I just purchased a new Cabela's Traditional III 8 wt rod, Simms Windstopper jacket, Cabela's neosprene gloves and some military extreme cold weather under gear and wanted to get out there.


----------



## mdogs444

racetech said:


> What happens to the fish during a blowout or when the river starts to come down, are they still there? lol


Of course - but when water rises, they typically run upstream until the water level drops again, which puts them in a holding mode in holes. Also, with the rising water levels also comes less clarity.


----------



## nooffseason

Hah. Nice little ryhme there, Crawler.


----------



## KTkiff

You may be OK on the Grand Thur morning before it rises too much. 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216

I was at clevelands pride this past saturday. Snowing like crazy I hit the 82 dam...only person there. But all the open water you'll ever want. Got skunked too 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Sadly the mighty cuyahoga is more known for its lead, cyanide, ammonia, bacteria from human waste, No oxygen, and fish tumors then its steelhead fishery.


----------



## kayakcle216

Glad I fell into it 3 weeks ago...so how long until I turn into spiderman or the human fly lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

bvonny12 said:


> fishing a river with elevated flow rates and water level from a melt is not the same as when is rains, the water is still pretty clear and not as muddy from melt. If you get out Thursday morning early you might be pounding through slush still and trying to find pockets, but as soon as it gets above 32 it will be most likely be pretty good conditions. Thursday will probably the best day of the week before the rain blows it all up for 3 days, then i guess just head east


It depends on how fast it rises. If it's 50 degrees with rain and with this much snow it will blowout quickly.


----------



## creekcrawler

> lead, cyanide, ammonia, bacteria from human waste, No oxygen, and fish tumors


Correct, there are no fish there.

The Rocky is way cleaner.


----------



## mykiss78

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Sadly the mighty cuyahoga is more known for its lead, cyanide, ammonia, bacteria from human waste, No oxygen, and fish tumors then its steelhead fishery.


Bite your tongue, the cuyahoga river has come along way from what it use to be. I have seen a lot of steelhead pulled below the 82 dam. The cuyahoga is a huge system and is not a stocked trib but a good number of steelhead still creep up it. The cuyahoga river is apart of the lake erie steelhead fishery and not its seperate fishery. The river keeps on improving upstream with the removal of two dams this summer granted this might not directly benefit the steelhead population within the river but it is still a very good thing to improving the quality of the cuyahoga.


----------



## creekcrawler

No, the river is nasty. Do not fish it. It caught on fire last week at the 82 dam.


BTW - the first river in Ohio ever stocked with steelhead?
.
..
...
....
.....




The Cuyahoga - in the 1920's.


----------



## mykiss78

creekcrawler said:


> No, the river is nasty. Do not fish it. It caught on fire last week at the 82 dam.
> 
> 
> BTW - the first river in Ohio ever stocked with steelhead?
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cuyahoga - in the 1920's.


What is your source that it was stock in the 1920's? Just curious. I know it isn't the cleanest trib for steelhead but some parts of the river have progressed from what it use to be.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

lol obviously there are steelhead in the cuyahoga. Its a massive watershed right between some heavily stocked systems. 
However the fishes health might be what is in question. the trout might glow or be radioactive, have 3 eyes, extra fins, etc... (Sarcasm) 
Its well known any tributary or any running water into lake erie will get a run of steelhead, Including drainage runoffs and ditches.
The cuyahoga is notoriously a catastrophe, If you watch the documentary on it online they say it went from being graded a horrible "F" to a "D or D+" 
But i think it goes without saying there are fish there.

:G


----------



## nforkoutfitters

The hoga has wild steels!


----------



## bereafish

Does anyone know if there where trout in any of our rivers 100 years ago? Is it all artificial? What did native people get out. Of them?


----------



## toobnoob

bereafish said:


> Does anyone know if there where trout in any of our rivers 100 years ago? Is it all artificial? What did native people get out. Of them?


From what I've read there were native brook trout in a few river watersheds. After trees were cut for farm land many became too warm for trout and then industrial pollution took it's toll as well.

There are actually several small streams that hold the last of the ohio native brook trout. It is very illegal to fish for them.


----------



## creekcrawler

> What did native people get out. Of them?


Most of the middens excavated by archaeologists contained bones from
catfish, walleye and drum.

Only trout native to Ohio were brookies.


----------



## creekcrawler

> The hoga has wild steels!


Yes it does.
Actually a few tribs do.


----------



## bereafish

I wish they would stock browns, and coho. Love steelhead but it would be nice to have a little more variety. I got two browns last year which was nice but it'd be more fun if it happened more often.


----------



## iggyfly

Well the rocky and chagrin have officially gone to s***. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Bula was free of ice and rising fast when I last saw it at 5


----------



## steelhunter

Anyone checked on some of the smaller creeks like Arcola or Cowles? Been working 12 hr days all week & haven't had a chance to take a look


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

everywhere looks like chocolate milk. all that snow runoff and rain yesterday, and its suppose to rain more today and sunday also. 
despite the mud I went 1/2 today I picked up a 5.2 lb hen and missed a bite at the end of one of my drifts, started to reel in the line at end of a drift and had a heavy pull off. 
should be great fishing once the streams recede. good luck!


----------



## racetech

What are they biting on in water like today?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I used shrimp. I went at daybreak upto castalia and water was half green half brown. By time i left it was all mud


----------



## racetech

Grand at harpersfield dam this morning.


Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I was going to check out the rock today but they have had the parkway closed off since yesterday morning by my house.

The rock is almost the same as the grand. Crazy.


----------



## racetech

More from Harpersfield. Flooded up into park as usuall

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing pole

lots of fish past the dam by now.


----------



## racetech

Always wondered if they get up in there? I heard that fish ladder doesnt work at the damn.


----------



## creekcrawler

Whoa. I'm confused. Did they tear out the bridge at Harpersfield?
Wasn't there a big covered bridge there?


----------



## racetech

Bridge still there lol just not in the pics i took

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Here it is

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> lol obviously there are steelhead in the cuyahoga. Its a massive watershed right between some heavily stocked systems.
> However the fishes health might be what is in question. the trout might glow or be radioactive, have 3 eyes, extra fins, etc... (Sarcasm)
> Its well known any tributary or any running water into lake erie will get a run of steelhead, Including drainage runoffs and ditches.
> The cuyahoga is notoriously a catastrophe, If you watch the documentary on it online they say it went from being graded a horrible "F" to a "D or D+"
> But i think it goes without saying there are fish there.
> 
> :G


Where can I find this documentary at? Thanks!


----------



## creekcrawler

Lol. Thanks Racetech. The angle threw me off on that first pic.

Never thought steelies got past the dam, now I think differently.


----------



## racetech

Ive seen that damn dissapear under water before. Im sure they could get up then if they wanted to work for it.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing pole

the fish ladder works> You can catch them pretty far up river while casting for pike/muskie in the spring


----------



## racetech

There are pike and muskie in the Grand? Excuse my lack of knowledge lol Im new. Yearly or are they seasonal like steelhead?


----------



## KTkiff

racetech said:


> There are pike and muskie in the Grand? Excuse my lack of knowledge lol Im new. Yearly or are they seasonal like steelhead?


They are there yearly. I would guess best time is spring.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

went to xxxxxx creek today at around 330pm, looked like it was still a little muddy but almost there. I like fishing smaller creeks when they are high anyways. I decided to give it a try and hooked one on the first cast and lost it, ended up catching a nice hen steelhead a few a casts later in same spot, I tried moving around a little didnt have any luck, went back to the same spot and lost another smaller fish right before dark, so 1 for 3, It was worth it but my hands were blistering cold after the fish within 10-15 minutes of getting there. At least I got to try out my new pair of Hip-Waders my girlfriend got me for christmas


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

went 5 for 7 today on steelies at a smaller unnamed creek, 2 of the fish were true trophy steelhead, beautiful metallic purple colors and pigs.
Waters coming down nicely but seems to be freezing too quickly. 
Today I was using orange and pink egg sacks, it seemed like fish were holding in different spots in each run. some were in tail out and end of pool and some were right in middle where the fast meets medium flowing water.
Ill be most likely trying the vermilion or rocky tomorrow if i get the motivation again. :B


----------

